# Tales of Hoffmann.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite recording is the Cluytens/Gedda.. the Bonynge 2nd.

But what of the other versions. I know some change the act orders around and use different texts. Do any have the emotional impact of the above?

I love this opera. In my top 5.

thanks


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the earlier Cluytens *much* better, even if he sound is not as good. It is the only recording that truly delivers idiomatic French vocalization.

http://www.classicalcdreview.com/hoffman.htm


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you hear something by the writer/composer who's the author of those tales? His fantastic quintet for harp and strings?


----------

